# 125 gal breeding options



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

My Girlfriend is thinking about buying a 125 gal and she would like something to breed! She loves my pairs of Salvini and loved my Texas pair. She loves the parental care, colors, and everything. I was thinking since its her first time spawning and actually she basically just did get into the hobby with a 75 gal!! What a way to start! :thumb: But anyway I thought she should start with a cichlid that is mild manored, easy to breed, and fun to watch with a lot of personality! I was thinking:

Sajica
Rainbow
Cutteri
or something in that nature!

Im I on the right track in helping her? The only problem is Sajica and Cutteri are kinda hard to find and Rainbows are somewhat hard but I do come across them maybe every 3 months. I was curious about how many pairs she could keep! Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

How about Nics? I think you could handle a couple of Cutteri and rainbows or Nics in there. I don't have any experience with Sajica though.I think it would really be determined by the dimentions of the tank. Two pairs is certainly do-able with any of the first three I mentioned.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Nics are DEFINATELY not found around this area!!! Only one LFS around here know what Nics are and they said "*IF *we run into them we usually get them in like once a year!!!" The others have no clue!! Also ordering online isn't an option! I went to one of my LFS and they did have a lable for Nicraguense and I asked the manager and he said yeah he showed me the fish that were labled Nics and they were Jaguars!! :roll: Anyway I am not sure on the dimensions. That's basically all I was aiming for was at least 2 pairs! I think it might be a bit much for her if there were more! I was just curious! Thanks!!


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I think the average 125 would be about 6' in length and roughly 2'x2', or close to it . Unless you are dead set on CAs you might consider some of the smaller SAs . Also if you live anywhere near a large city , it could be beneficial to make a trip there and check out the fish stores. I've found that a couple of hour drive can make a world of difference in the kinds of fish that are available. Just food for thought


----------



## mommasangelbaby (Feb 3, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, why is ordering online out of the question? I thought it would not be cost effective, but I've found that I can actually save money since the online breeders sell their fish for SO MUCH less than my LFS it covers the shipping costs. I don't know if that's the issue, but I thought I'd just put in my .02 cents.

-Cheryl


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Those are good thoughts! Well see its her tank and its up to her as to where she wants to get the fish. Which I am thinking that she would rather get them at an LFS than order. She just asked me to choose a good fish for her to breed and I thought it might be a good idea to go as mild as possible and also fish that are good for beginners. Yeah I would LOVE to go up to Chicago and take a look around the LFS's there but I am only 19 years old and I dont think the parents would approve as they aren't really into fish and would see it as a waste of time and a stupid trip to begin with! :roll:

Anyways, I think I might try and see if the one LFS can get a hold of some Sajica for her.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh by the way any other CA's that come to mind that would be ideal for a beginner that could be found somewhat easily? Thanks!!


----------



## mommasangelbaby (Feb 3, 2008)

If all you're looking for is fun - and an opportunity to experience the joy of watching how fun and interesting cichlids are, convicts are awesome, and as easy as it gets. If you don't know what to do with the fry, do what I'm planning to do with mine - feed them to larger fish. 

-Cheryl


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Have you seen the orange variety of rainbows? They are just AWESOME! I'd totally get some if I had a 125g.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah that is BEAUTIFUL!!  

Yeah she doesn't like Convicts! :lol: I showed them to her one day and she said nope! She likes Texas's, Salvini, Firemouths, Rainbows, Sajica, she somewhat likes Cutteri. She likes color, personality, and she wants to breed something and enjoy breeding the cichlid. Thanks guys for all the input! More is welcome!!


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, if she doesn't like cons, Firemouths are the next best thing. Colorfull( if you can find good ones) , easy to breed ( just add a male and female to your tank) , and relatively peacefull( except when breeding ) . Plus she likes them. Really an all around good first cichlid IMO. With a 125 you would have plenty of room for Sals , Sajica, or even some of the more moderate size cichlids. Just take her to the LFS, and let her choose what she likes . Just be sure help her make an informed choice . That's the real hard part! :lol:


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah good idea! I'll ask her about it and see what she says! Thanks guys!


----------



## mommasangelbaby (Feb 3, 2008)

Not to be pushy, and of course it's still your/her choice, but I still advocate the online thing. Getting the fish directly from a breeder gives you a lot more selection, and more importantly, a better chance at getting quality fish. You never know where fish at the LFS come from or how pure the bloodline is. Although there's no guarantee that an online seller is honest, if you buy from a reputable seller with lots of good feedback, or years of experience, chances are if they say it's an F1 fish, it's and F1 fish, etc. You're not risking its bloodline being soiled. Plus, most breeders are pretty selective about which fish they breed, only selecting the best specimens. Also, since you're getting it from the breeder you're avoiding the middle man and getting a better price - you might be able to get 3 specimens instead of 2, etc. Again, totally up to you guys, just my .02 cents. Best of luck to you, and I'll be looking forward to hearing what you end up with (and pics too, I hope).

-Cheryl


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Another bonus of getting fish from an online breeder is that they're usually of better quality in terms of coloration and health. You can be sure you're not getting stunted fish =)


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I'll definately talk to her and find out which cichlid she really wants. I was just tossing out ideas that might be fun and easy with not a lot of aggression. But yeah I will definately let you guys know what all goes down! Thanks so much for helping!


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I personally have been thinking of a pair of Rainbows of Sajica. I would prefer the Sajica but am not sure if I will be able to get my hands on them here in Iowa. I am interested to see what you guys go with and how it turns out. Good luck.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I have had Sajica and bred them before!! But a Firemouth killed the pair! Here are some pictures of my FAVORITE CA (besides Salvini and Texas cichlids) cichlid of all time!! Seriously Sajica are AMAZING!!









My male









The pair and the Firemouth that killed them!









My male when I first got him!

I love them! But they aren't overly easy to find around here. Like I mentioned theres only one LFS that can get them in and they are the only ones that know what they are!! :roll: Also I have seen them in that LFS maybe 2 times a year if that! [/quote]


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Well I just talked to her and she doesn't care what I add to the tank except Convicts and she wants something that is in demand and neat to watch! I was looking on Jeff Rapps and seen some Nanoluetus or Yellow Convicts and I think that would AWESOME!! I think they are BEAUTIFUL!! I love the crypto or Archo Family!! And I have always wanted to have them and see them in person! I also love Sajica and Cutteri. I am think though that the yellow convicts would be neat to try and will create a peaceful community for her! She also said that she has no problem with ordering so we might just go for them!!  Also she said that the 125 will be both of ours and that I could give fry away!! So awesome for that too!! 

What do you guys think? Does that sound good? I was thinking of some Swordtails or Platies to go along with them? Will that work? Also 2 pairs would work for sure in a 125 right? Thanks!


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Sounds good to me . With the milder manered cichlids and 6ft of tank I think swords and platies would work. Two pairs will be fine in the 125, infact it will probably look empty with 4 smaller cichlids and a group of dithers. :lol: You'll have lots of room so you could think about some other additions as well. Maybe a third pair down the road? :wink: But sounds like your on the right track . :thumb:


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Sweet thanks!! I am VERY excited!!


----------



## Jaws (Oct 30, 2003)

Is this 125g going to be just for new fish or are you dumping your old stock into it as well?

No one has mentioned any sizable fish here! We're talking about 125g here, not a guppy tank!

How about a pair of Jags or something with some size?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

This is for new fish but this her first time actually spawning cichlids. Also she would like a peaceful community without a whole lot of aggression. We have decided on Yellow Convicts or something in that nature! She likes the Rainbows, Sajica and Cutteri as well!!!


----------



## mollygirl (Dec 7, 2006)

That incredible looking orange Rainbow is mine. He was an F1 and now I have the F2's. Incredibly peaceful fish - the one pictured and his gal spawned in an overcrowded 55g and not one single fish ever got hurt as a result. They are great parents, protect their young, but don't have to kill anyone doing it. And did I mention how beautiful they are??


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Yeah, I agree about the rainbows, they are very mild mannered and pretty. I currently have rainbows, sajica, myrnae and cutteri as well as Thorichthys Helleri. I'd say any of those except the cutteri would make a good peaceful community. The cutteri are just a bit too aggressive, more like convicts in regards to temperment. I would also think you could go for more than 2 pairs, Since the fish you are looking at stay pretty small, it will look very empty!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah if we could find Sajica we would buy them in a heart beat! But I contacted Jeff and asked him if he has any Nano's left and he said yep! So we are definately going with the Nano's and Rainbows! So do you think 4 pairs would work? Maybe 2 of each? And then some platies and/or swordtails.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

If it's going to be a community tank that you have cichlids breeding in I would think you should have a grow out tank... Maybe a 40 breeder or something that would fit under the 125?

I've had convicts be unable to raise fry successfully in a community tank (135g) for more then a couple of weeks - if your talking about cichlids that are _less_ aggressive than Convicts it may be next to impossible...


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Well its going to be a breeding community. We are thinking of having 2 breeding pairs of Rainbows and Yellow Convicts and Swordtails and thats all. But I do agree having a growout tank around is a good idea. I do with any fish I breed! She has a 20 gal H and a 75 gal as well! So..........we could do something with either of the two!


----------



## mollygirl (Dec 7, 2006)

CiChLiD LoVeR128 said:


> We are thinking of having 2 breeding pairs of Rainbows and Yellow Convicts and Swordtails and thats all.


Were you interested in getting some of the Orange Rainbows - or are you buying the standard Yellow variety?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I haven't really talked to her about that but I am VERY sure she would rather have the Orange over the yellow. However, the only problem is she doesn't have the 125 yet. She has the 75 gal which she was going to get rid of her Kribs and buy the Yellow Convicts. I will let you know ASAP! Thank you VERY much for the offer! I am sorry I didn't get to you faster!


----------



## mollygirl (Dec 7, 2006)

CiChLiD LoVeR128 - thanks for the reply. Yes, get back to me soon. I've been selling them for quite a while now, but all of a sudden I'm just about out of them. This last week on several forums has been crazy with these beauties! BTW, the picture of the dad was "Danny Boy", and his wife was "Doodle Bug" (just for grins).


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

mollygirl and CichlidLover,

The 'Discussion Board' is for aquaria related discussion of a non-commercial nature only. We have created a 'Trading Post' section that allows members to post items for sale or for want. Please take advantage of this resource, as it can be quite effective. I've done some editing to keep things in accordance with forum regulations. 

Thank you for your cooperation.
BV


----------



## trimac (Mar 27, 2003)

I have never heard of a yellow convict?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

seems to be the common name for _Cryptoheros nanoluteus_ for some reason ...

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=131


----------



## trimac (Mar 27, 2003)

thanks!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Well I ordered them from Jeff Rapps and they should be arriving next Tue. I delayed the delivery because I am going out of town for 2 days. They will arrive at my Girlfriends house so when I get around to pics I will post some and show you guys!


----------



## mollygirl (Dec 7, 2006)

Just double checking cichlid lover - did you decide against the Orange Rainbow cichlids that you were interested in?


----------



## con-man-dan (Aug 19, 2006)

mollygirl said:


> That incredible looking orange Rainbow is mine. He was an F1 and now I have the F2's. Incredibly peaceful fish - the one pictured and his gal spawned in an overcrowded 55g and not one single fish ever got hurt as a result. They are great parents, protect their young, but don't have to kill anyone doing it. And did I mention how beautiful they are??


You know I THOUGHT that fish looked familiar :wink:

Cichlid, keep a very close eye on her tank, and help her every chance you can. Nano's are not as sturdy as their cousins, from what I have found keeping and breeding a large majority of cryptos', nano's are on the opposite end of "begginer" crypto fish. Make sure that water quality is TOP notch, and the food supply is as well. I lost 3 seperate groups of 6 or so nano's before giving up (for now) on these fish.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Will do! I will make sure everything is going good! Should I have her start doing weekly syphons and stuff?


----------



## con-man-dan (Aug 19, 2006)

Have her start watching you do weekly changes lol make sure she has it down before she does it on her own. Fish and shipping from Rapps aint cheap, newb mistakes like forgetting dechlor or massive temp diffs could easily kill these fish.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Ok thanks! I will do so! Are they really that sensitive? ****! I hope they do GREAT!!! They are BEAUTIFUL cichlids! And I like them a lot!


----------



## con-man-dan (Aug 19, 2006)

they are lovely, and quite easy going, i'd even venture to say more peaceful then your sajica were. but they can be sensitive fish. i lost......about 15, 3 different groups. i have heard of quite a few people having trouble with them, at the same time, some don't. just keep up on good conditions and a good diet, should have success! and with a tank that size and a somewhat off beat cichlid....see if you can get some off beat livebearers to join them! xiph. birchmani, alvarezi, montys or nezzys would be great additions


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow thanks Con-man-dan! I have heard they were peaceful! Do you think Rainbows would do alright with them? Also we were both thinking about Swordtails as well! Thanks so much man!


----------



## con-man-dan (Aug 19, 2006)

rainbows would make great tank mates! as would the swords. if you could manage to get ahold of them.....archo. spinossisimus would make a super 3rd pair


----------



## Jaws (Oct 30, 2003)

So much for non aggressive fish plus I thought she doesn't like cons? Seems like a waste for a 125g. But thats my opinion.

Hope they work out.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> I thought she doesn't like cons?


She is indifferent about Convicts. She would rather have something else than Convicts. The Nano's are by far better than Convicts. She wants to breed a cichlid but wants to breed something that isn't common. Convicts are more than common. They are in just about every aquarium. And I can't say I blame her. Also I feel since this is her first time spawning a cichlid to have something easy and mild tempered. It would be too much for her to get Jags or something that is big with a high aggression.



> Seems like a waste for a 125g. But thats my opinion.


I respect your opinon but I will have to say I like peaceful setups more than an aggressive setup. There is so much more color and the more fish you can have. And its more enjoyable when everyone gets a long. But then again I do like Salvini and I do like also a one pair deal.


----------



## mollygirl (Dec 7, 2006)

con-man-dan said:


> mollygirl said:
> 
> 
> > That incredible looking orange Rainbow is mine. He was an F1 and now I have the F2's. Incredibly peaceful fish - the one pictured and his gal spawned in an overcrowded 55g and not one single fish ever got hurt as a result. They are great parents, protect their young, but don't have to kill anyone doing it. And did I mention how beautiful they are??
> ...


Hey Con-Man!! That picture is the dad of the Multispinosa pair I got from you a long time back when I got the gold side Sajica pair as well (unfortunately I lost the male Sajica a while back). You lost the Nano's before I could ever get them. I've had such wonderful success with the Rainbows, undemanding, a bit shy, and very good community fish. They get along well with everyone, spawned in an overcrowded 55g and never once hurt anyone! I also have some pairs of Spinosissimus and they are beautiful fish - also nice and mild mannered. Off topic: did you drop out of the CAS club? I lost touch with you - we hardly ever make it anymore as it takes close to $90 in gas just to get there and back! PM me if you want to chat.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

My girlfriend got the Nano's yesterday and she took some pics! They look GREAT!! I am rather jealous!  She came over and showed me the pics. I am sorry I dont have any to upload as of yet!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

An update on the Nano's: Only one has died and the others are doing very well. The one that died wasn't doing so good when he arrived. She tested her tap water which is from a well and her Nitrates are coming out at 80 pph!  I told her you are going to have to use R/O water and I am going to let her borrow my system. Is this a good idea? Please help if there are other alternatives! Thanks!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Pure RO water is going to be way to soft for centrals. But 80 ppm? Ouch! As a test I'd take a large bucket, buy some argonite sand and throw it in there with RO water and see what the hardness is afterwards.

Also, an old school practice ... before african salts came out we used to use RO wastewater for rift africans and centrals here becuase our tap water is realitively soft. The problem is since we used tap water, not sure if it would remove the nitrates. Could always test the waste water for nitrates ... if it's better than the well water, can mix the ro water with ro waste water to get the right hardness for the tank.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Ok we will try mixing the waste water with the R/O water and see what happens! Thanks! :thumb:

But I also read when researching the Nano's was that they like their water soft and a ph of 7.0


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Ah, but pure RO water has no buffering capacity at all, allowing the pH to crash. Even for uber soft water species like discus and satanoperca species, you usually mix the RO water with tap water ... probably need a more even mix of maybe 50/50 to get nano water ... but may have to play with it to get your mix.

Deffinately want some nano's myself soon!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

What about R/O water and a neutral buffer?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Sounds better than using the well water with the high nitrates.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Agreed. Normally I don't advocate playing with the water chemistry ... but 80 ppm!!!!!!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I know....  thats Illinois for ya! She is right right next to a field. I called an LFS and they said yep hight nitrates is normal for this time of year. We also get high PH! Isn't that great! :roll: I was thinking Seachems 7.0 buffer. I used it with my Keyholes and everything went great!


----------

